# Ogden Bay WMA



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

Just had a question about this area. I went on a drive out there a few days ago and I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a map of the area that shows the boat ramps and which areas are closed( if there are any). I drove out to unit 3 parking lot and was hoping to find a boat launch out there but I didn't see one. I saw one at the end of the road that goes to unit one and that's all. Also, Are there many ducks out there? didn't see many the other day. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Unit 3 doesn't have much of a parking lot but there is a boat ramp there that dumps into a small narrow channel and that takes you out into the unit. I would think everything there is frozen now and boat access is not possible. You can launch a boat by the second bridge (unit 2) I think it is.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

As fm said. There is a small boat launch on unite 3.Soon as you hit the gate it on your left hand side going ton to that small channel.For unite 2 there are two boat launchs one is right there where the road turns to go to unite 3 and the other one is pass both bridges. Unite 1 follow that road all the way to the big parking lot and then boat ramp is right there when you turn to the parking lot and then you will head north in your boat. There are no closed area out there that I know of. It has been sucking big time out there this year.Right now you will not get a boat out it all locked up.Hope this helps you out.For a map look at the dwr web site and see if they have one on there.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

dkhntrdstn sums it up on the boat launches out there but as for ducks...yeah good luck! There has been one day out there when I saw what could have been a good shoot but at the time I couldn't get into that spot and it was on Unit 1. I have tried Unit 3 several times and we got 1 duck. I have always heard plenty of shots out on the far side of Unit 3 but been to lazy to head out there. The ice as of last weekend has everything locked up that I could see (didn't get out of the truck). There are a couple of spots that are on unit 3 that most people don't even give a second look because of the location that I would think is your best bet. I know that it has been a flight pattern area before but like I said this year has just been real iffy. PM me and I will let you know exactly where I am talking about. Good luck!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i think the DWR is not posting online when places are closed. i went to santaquin today from sandy and the **** place was closed due to "high levels of metal in the water". seriously, WTF!!!! i looked online and printed out a map and everything, nothing was posted. also, it was nothing but a bunch of COOTS!!!! and millions of them. it was a gold mine of coots.


----------

